# lights for a 72"x24"x24" 180 gal tank



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

I am thinking of turning my 180 into a planted tank. Where can I find a 72" T-5 fixture at a resonable price? Would a 4 bulb t-5 be enough to grow most plants? Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=55_90&products_id=599 is one 72" T5 fixture. I haven't even seen one of these, but it shows that they do exist.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll have a much easier time using two 36" fixtures to do the work. A friend of mine in my club has two 6 x 39 watt Tek T5 fixtures over his 180 gallon tank. Honestly though he only ever runs 4 of the bulbs so you could easily get away with two 4 x 39 watt Tek T5 fixtures. The 36" fixtures have a much wider selection of bulbs.

I also highly recommend the Giesseman Midday 6,000k bulbs. They have a really nice color to them and they last a good long while.

I recommend www.seedsetc.com. Don't pay retail though, he'll haggle price with you a little bit.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=55_90&products_id=599 is one 72" T5 fixture. I haven't even seen one of these, but it shows that they do exist.


Wow! That is a nice fixture.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

AaronT said:


> You'll have a much easier time using two 36" fixtures to do the work. A friend of mine in my club has two 6 x 39 watt Tek T5 fixtures over his 180 gallon tank. Honestly though he only ever runs 4 of the bulbs so you could easily get away with two 4 x 39 watt Tek T5 fixtures. The 36" fixtures have a much wider selection of bulbs.
> 
> I also highly recommend the Giesseman Midday 6,000k bulbs. They have a really nice color to them and they last a good long while.
> 
> I recommend www.seedsetc.com. Don't pay retail though, he'll haggle price with you a little bit.


How does he mount the 2 fixtures? I have no canopy or glass tops.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you can do DIY then I can provide detailed instructions and pictures of a killer T5HO fixture that costs $500.

It has five Giesemann Midday 80W bulbs. Individual reflectors. Waterproof end caps. 3 timers (you can light up 1, 2, 3, 4 or all 5 bulbs). 72" x 18" x 2-1/2" (tall). Ultra slim, ultra lightweight. 

Add moonlights for about $30.

Note that the 2 links to ready-to-go T5HO fixtures on the links posted above do not include the bulbs. 

--Nikolay


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pioneer said:


> How does he mount the 2 fixtures? I have no canopy or glass tops.


He's hung them from the ceiling. You can also build a DIY hanging fixture that attaches to the back of the stand made out of 1/2" or 3/4" EMT electrical conduit.

Like this:


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I hung them from the ceiling, they come with hanging brackets to hang them with. 

If that isn't an option, there is.a very easy diy of bending conduit, painting it black, and using it as the bars to hang the lights from. The bars get affixed to the back of your stand.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

With this size of a tank I would go with mh lights. The compact fluorescent will cost you a fortune to replace every year. The metal halide is a bigger initial cost but the yearly is a lot less to keep up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

chagovatoloco said:


> With this size of a tank I would go with mh lights. The compact fluorescent will cost you a fortune to replace every year. The metal halide is a bigger initial cost but the yearly is a lot less to keep up.


The T5 lamps in question will last 2 years before needing to be replaced. MH bulbs really aren't much cheaper and do need to be replaced every year.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

AaronT said:


> You'll have a much easier time using two 36" fixtures to do the work. A friend of mine in my club has two 6 x 39 watt Tek T5 fixtures over his 180 gallon tank. Honestly though he only ever runs 4 of the bulbs so you could easily get away with two 4 x 39 watt Tek T5 fixtures. The 36" fixtures have a much wider selection of bulbs.
> 
> I also highly recommend the Giesseman Midday 6,000k bulbs. They have a really nice color to them and they last a good long while.
> 
> I recommend www.seedsetc.com. Don't pay retail though, he'll haggle price with you a little bit.


I think I will go with 2- 4 x39 watt Tek T-5 fixture. Would you go with all Giesseman Midday 6,000k bulbs, or mix the 8 bulbs? How close to the tank top should this unit be hung? Will these two fixtures over a 180 gal tank be able to grow most any plants? Thanks for the help! Larry


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pioneer said:


> I think I will go with 2- 4 x39 watt Tek T-5 fixture. Would you go with all Giesseman Midday 6,000k bulbs, or mix the 8 bulbs? How close to the tank top should this unit be hung? Will these two fixtures over a 180 gal tank be able to grow most any plants? Thanks for the help! Larry


Yes, I would use all Giesseman Midday bulbs. I use them on all three of my setups and they give a very natural color, not yellow like other daylight bulbs.

Hang the fixture about 6" above the water; just enough that you can reach your hand in to fool around if you need to.

You can grow most anything with that amount of light. The light these fixtures put out is quite impressive.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks AaronT, I have my light nailed down, so now I am on to what substrate to use.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen the penetrating effects of T5 vs MH on deep tanks? Considering a 180g is 24" plus suspension your probably looking at 30" or so. Does the T5 penerate as deep as MH if your going plants that require high-light and/or carpeting plants that you actually want to carpet.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

if you use geisemann, 30" from light to substrate will work. i have mine about 26" and there is plenty of light. i dont know about the MH, i expect that they work good for depths but i can say for sure that the geisemann middays work wonderful.


----------



## fishyman (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have a similar set up 72x24x24 and I am looking ffw to T5 HO.
I will be glad If i can be advised the differnt combination i can use.
regards
Tarun


----------



## brentling (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-6ft--8lamps-light568.html

Seems like the bang for buck champ to me... anybody use these?


----------

